# NEW PULSE AIO.5 KIT



## adriaanh (20/7/22)

NEW PULSE AIO.5 KIT (According to Tony B, Full kit should be Around $80 and Kit without the RBA $60)

Still comes with a 12 month Warranty.








PULSE AIO.5 KIT - Kit - VANDY VAPE® Full Steam Ahead


1*PULSE AIO.5 Device1*PULSE Vessel RBA Tank1*PULSE Vessel Pre-Built Tank2*VVC COIL2*24ga Ni80 Coil 0.4ohm1*Coil lead guide1*QC TYPE-C USB Cable1*Instruction Manual1*Accessory Bag1*Wrench1*18650 Battery Adaptor1*Bonus Round Button SetG.W: 358g




www.vandyvape.com

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/22)

That cow could still give some more milk, I guess...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## YzeOne (20/7/22)

Now if they could just make it the same size as a Cthulhu.... instead of it being bigger than the Pulse II

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/22)

YzeOne said:


> Now if they could just make it the same size as a Cthulhu.... instead of it being bigger than the Pulse II


Don't give them ideas... that'll be the "mini" version!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YzeOne (21/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Don't give them ideas... that'll be the "mini" version!


  I don't mind as long as the price matches the name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Don't give them ideas... that'll be the "mini" version!


then the mini x...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NOOB (21/7/22)

This looks very interesting. I like the addition of the square power button and I think the new metal bit around the 510 nut will solve the cracking issues. 

Do we know if our local vendors will bring some in?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## YzeOne (21/7/22)

To be honest after the crap I've had trying to get them to honor their warranty - I would not buy one. 
I think I am just gonna go for broke & get a Billet Box so I can tick it off my bucket list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/22)

YzeOne said:


> To be honest after the crap I've had trying to get them to honor their warranty - I would not buy one.
> I think I am just gonna go for broke & get a Billet Box so I can tick it off my bucket list.


Try find an SXK BB… it’s great value for money if you’re into AIO devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Slamphibian (21/7/22)

YzeOne said:


> To be honest after the crap I've had trying to get them to honor their warranty - I would not buy one.
> I think I am just gonna go for broke & get a Billet Box so I can tick it off my bucket list.



It's a scary plunge to get into the BB rabbit hole, I know some people also think they're overrated but they're hands down the best devices I've ever owned. They're solid and can take a knock and you know the DNA chip wont give you issues either.
Just be warned that once you start putting money into them its a deep rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## YzeOne (21/7/22)

Slamphibian said:


> It's a scary plunge to get into the BB rabbit hole, I know some people also think they're overrated but they're hands down the best devices I've ever owned. They're solid and can take a knock and you know the DNA chip wont give you issues either.
> Just be warned that once you start putting money into them its a deep rabbit hole.


When it comes to rabbit holes - just go ahead & call me Rodger. Golf, fishing etc - been there done that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (21/7/22)

Slamphibian said:


> It's a scary plunge to get into the BB rabbit hole, I know some people also think they're overrated but they're hands down the best devices I've ever owned. They're solid and can take a knock and you know the DNA chip wont give you issues either.
> Just be warned that once you start putting money into them its a deep rabbit hole.



I agree, they are great
my only complaint is that pitstopping them for a rewick or recoil is not fun. Extra effort
and my BB runs down the battery if I leave it in and don’t use it for a day or two

real pity because I love the vape on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slamphibian (21/7/22)

Silver said:


> I agree, they are great
> my only complaint is that pitstopping them for a rewick or recoil is not fun. Extra effort
> and my BB runs down the battery if I leave it in and don’t use it for a day or two
> 
> real pity because I love the vape on it


I've actually heard this as well, seen a few posts on reddit with people complaining about the same thing. I'm currently on my third BB and I'm thankful I have not experienced this yet. Its all I ever use and when I get to it in the morning my Batteries are how I left them. Do you suppose the Chips are constantly checking something that is using juice from yours?

And with regards to pit stops I certainly agree they can sometimes be a pain. Especially when your RBA condensates behind the boro and you need to clean it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/22)

Slamphibian said:


> I've actually heard this as well, seen a few posts on reddit with people complaining about the same thing. I'm currently on my third BB and I'm thankful I have not experienced this yet. Its all I ever use and when I get to it in the morning my Batteries are how I left them. Do you suppose the Chips are constantly checking something that is using juice from yours?
> 
> And with regards to pit stops I certainly agree they can sometimes be a pain. Especially when your RBA condensates behind the boro and you need to clean it up


Bud that vision rba seems to have solved the condensation issue with the bb? 

I love my billet, best mod I’ve owned by far. And the sxk versions are pretty damn good as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slamphibian (21/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> Bud that vision rba seems to have solved the condensation issue with the bb?
> 
> I love my billet, best mod I’ve owned by far. And the sxk versions are pretty damn good as well!


@Paul33 I've been using my Vision RBA for less than 24 hours so I can't give you an honest answer how it performs in the long run. But I can tell you that while I've been using it I don't have a drop of condensation so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/22)

Slamphibian said:


> @Paul33 I've been using my Vision RBA for less than 24 hours so I can't give you an honest answer how it performs in the long run. But I can tell you that while I've been using it I don't have a drop of condensation so far.


And how’s the flavour so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/22)

Slamphibian said:


> I've actually heard this as well, seen a few posts on reddit with people complaining about the same thing. I'm currently on my third BB and I'm thankful I have not experienced this yet. Its all I ever use and when I get to it in the morning my Batteries are how I left them. Do you suppose the Chips are constantly checking something that is using juice from yours?
> 
> And with regards to pit stops I certainly agree they can sometimes be a pain. Especially when your RBA condensates behind the boro and you need to clean it up



Thanks @Slamphibian 

I dont know why my BB does that. But I suspect along the lines of what you're saying. Maybe the DNA board is checking something all the time and draining it slightly. Its okay if its your main device in rotation - and I have used it a lot in the past. In fact I think it was VapeCon 2018 - my BB carried me through the whole 4 days. I didnt rewick once - just filled up the boro - then its like magic. 

But if you keep it in a wider rotation of devices and it gets used less per day - then you cant just leave it for a day or two. When you come back to it, the battery is flat. So one has to take the battery out.

My feeling is its my batch of chips that had an issue because not all BB owners suffer from this.

Luck of the draw I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slamphibian (22/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> And how’s the flavour so far?


I'm using the RBAliens in them from BV and I'm really enjoying it. I'd say the VapeSnail and Haku Xeta have better flavour, but this is right there behind them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slamphibian (22/7/22)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Slamphibian
> 
> I dont know why my BB does that. But I suspect along the lines of what you're saying. Maybe the DNA board is checking something all the time and draining it slightly. Its okay if its your main device in rotation - and I have used it a lot in the past. In fact I think it was VapeCon 2018 - my BB carried me through the whole 4 days. I didnt rewick once - just filled up the boro - then its like magic.
> 
> ...


Yeah I absolutely agree @Silver it does seem to be a luck of the draw. For all I know mine might have the same issue and I just haven't really noticed yet because they're the only devices I use. 

If I ever notice a reason why, I'll drop you a PM and maybe we can find a workaround

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/22)

Slamphibian said:


> I'm using the RBAliens in them from BV and I'm really enjoying it. I'd say the VapeSnail and Haku Xeta have better flavour, but this is right there behind them.


RBAliens are my coils of choice so good to hear they work well in the vision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slamphibian (28/7/22)

@Sir Vape will you be stocking these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

